# Sennheiser HD 800 gaming review



## BigBadWulf

*Gaming review of Sennheiser HD800.*
  
 Tested with several Call of Duty versions. Search and destroy – only in hardcore mode.

  
This is no audiophile review, it is an unconventional gaming review with standard gaming equipement.
  
 I own the Q701, but it was not that big jump from Sony MA 900, HD 598, DT 990 and others. There was always a _“thats all?” _feeling. In the past I had the Creative Z, Titanium HD, Asus Phoebus and a Turtle Beach Sierra Soundcard with an extra amp.
 Instead of spending more and more money in that class (next would have been Audiotechnica 900, BD T90 or Sony MDR Z7), I decided with Fegefeuers great guidance to buy a Sennheiser HD800.
  
 Yes, this is a real expensive headphone, but it is realy better than all the others. Sure, I can not hear the enemy earlier in online games, so forget that, but it is more clear and it is a real pleasure with it. Everything feels smooth, but crystal clear. I thought one thing would eliminate the other thing, but thats not true.
  
*The enemy location is superb*. You can locate the bad guy in COD with the other headphones the same way, but it is difficult to describe... if the Q701 would be a radar, than you would see a blurred spot, but you know the exact position. With the HD 800 it would be a sharp spot. So you have no big advantage, but the quality is better and that may be an slight advantage. Your decission may be a little bit faster.
  
 I am a little bit rusty in playing fps, and they have not increased my K/D compared to the other headphones, but the games are now a sonic pleasure and may be another one would get a boost by using them.
 Playing with high volume may hurt your ears, because the fire of a gun can be very intensive at high volumes, than you have to use your EQ.
  
You have an increase of detailquality, soundstage, locationquality and they have power like a Bugatti Veyron, you can drive them very loud without distortion.
  
 Using theHD800 and an equalizer is blasphemy for many here, nah, not me. This one needs it sometimes like all the others. Why not to improve it, when it is needed. Sure, you can buy an extra 1000+$ amp to get it warmer... I use the EQ of my Creative ZXR and yes, it has enough power to amp it. My Q701 was more amp power critical and needed more Power to get it as loud.
 Thats another point, the HD 800 is an unbelievable loud playing hp. When all the other hp start to distort, it is still relaxed and clear, if you can stand the treble or you have to use your EQ.
 When I EQ them to have more *bass *(everything 0db<=125Hz < everything -6db) they are close in bass punch to the ugly sounding JVC HA MR 77 X with their bass and thats, what the JVC realy can do and the HD 800 still sounds fantastic with great bass. Please don`t throw stones at me, but I like to hear bass boosted tracks with them.
 The others will fail at much lower bass levels.
 Enough blasphemy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Since I own them I hear much more music than before with my other headphones. With all the others I was not confident. With this one I am!
  
*Comfortwise *it is fantastic, I like to wear them like my Sony. It don`t heat up your ears and the huge space of the earpads feels fantastic. You don`t feel the 330 gramms.

  
*And there we are at the weak point. *Plastic... they can call it whatever they like, but my Sony has more metall on it, than my Senni. More magnesium or aluminium would be nice... yeah, that resilence thing of plastic, but hey, for 1500$ they can solve that problem in another way.
 The cable is no bling bling cable, it doesn`t look like a 200€ cable, but it is ok.
 At least it doesn`t feel cheap. Everything moves without rattling.
 In that price range the box could be more luxurious.
  
 Another funny thing is that_ “Don`t throw it into you ordinary garbage...”_ symbol. What the...?  rly? Which country insists on that?
  
  
*Do the Sennheiser work with a Creative ZXR? Is the ZXR good enough?*
 I use them with the Creative ZXR and I could only compare them to the cambridge audio DAC magic plus (I tested them in the shop with it) and I am really happy, that I don`t feel, that there is a great difference between the cambridge and ZXR. They are really a great improvement to the other headphones, with the ZXR. (If you was looking like me for an answer of that question.)
 When the record was loud and good enough, it is by far to loud, to go to the max volume. Ouch... why did I have to test it again?  The soundstage is great. It would be nice to test them with a soundstage masteramp. Would it really increase it? In other words, would that increase still be an advantage in gaming? Because with the ZXR they have a superb soundstage. Would be more to much?

  
 Are they a good deal for 1500$? For sure, they are NOT! Or in other words, every percent they are better than the mid-fis you have to pay 50+$. So it is up to you, it is your Hobby.
 I think they are 25% better than the Q701. 25% for 1200$ more. No good deal.
 After I bought them and drove home I had that _“ You really spend 1500$ for headphones?!”_ feeling.
 But after I used them the first time in their new enviroment, my smile increased more and more and replaced that bad feeling with the _“Yes, finally I am happy with my headphones.”_
 No, I am using them not only for gaming, my neighbors are happy, that I am not using my old Infinitys SM 155 anymore for hearing music.
 If you can spend your money for them. Do it, I can not imagine, that you would regret it, but everyone to his taste.
  
  
 Pros

 smooth but crystal clear sound
 max volume without distortion
 surround locations, informations and detail in gaming
 Bass (if you use the EQ you can have very much bass)
 comfort
 _“Thats it!” _feeling included!
 Increase of music, movie and gaming quality
 investment for many happy years
 music sounds much better than before
 Good recordings on youtube still sound good
 Creative ZXR is good enough in my opinion
 Neutral

 They will not increase your skill. You have to play hours and more hours to increase it and if you make a break, you will lose skill.
 Burn in needed
 Cons

 plastics
 expensive spare parts
 garbage symbol on that pricy headphones... cmon... that is a con
 price, never tell your wife.
 do I really have to say that? ... yes, they show you every bad record and so on... thats, what the others do too. The * beep* quality has just more details!
 use of a desktop microphone is recommanded, or you have to mod a 200€ cable.
  
 It would be nice, if other HD 800 gamer would post their HD 800 gaming experiences too. It would be nice to read some reviews of pro members.
  
*Thank you Fegefeuer, you gave me that final kick to make the step to buy them. I owe you a beer!*

  
 “Cheap”alternative:
 The Sony MD MA900 seems to me like a little brother of the HD800. Yes, they have not that intensive, but detailed treble and are in every aspect worse, but not with that 1200$ difference. I was lucky to buy the Sony brand new for 120€ . For the HD800 I had to add a 0 to buy them... but add the BD T-90 earpads to them and they will get an absolutely fantastic comfort and they make a lot things right.

  
 If my school english text will make your eyes bleed, than please PM me, so I can correct the worst errors. It is late and I am tired. Sorry! Sometimes I Switch between singular and plural. Just think about the Sennheiser or cans 

  
 Finally a picture with my selfmade headphonestand. Materials: Bent Ultraviolett blade, magnet and weight.
 No, it is not sharp and I have replaced the cloth by a soft material.


----------



## Fegefeuer

excellent choice, man. Do you play with SBX on?
  
 A few things though:
  
 The plastic of the HD 800 is no ordinary or simple plastic. Can't be compared to usual stuff like the ATH-M50 and Co. It's special, extremely stiff plastic filled with glass fiber to avoid the housing to resonate/vibrate. An important factor of why the HD 800 measures so incredibly well. Resonances from the housing are impossible to fix with mods.
  
 about the ZXR:  
  
 yes, the HD 800 on ZxR can be driven loud and the sound is good, immersive but the TPA6120 suffers from a bit of bass bloat (I can't even think about EQing them at all when bass in movies like Transformers goes borderline) and tizzle/sharpness/lack of detail in the highs and lacks dynamics. It sounds kinda compressed. The HD 800 still asskicks all others but there is plenty more to gain with better upstream gear and you do not need to gar far with your wallet. 
  
 The Vali does a better job in amping for instance. My next amp will be the Valhalla 2 from Schiit. 
  
 You have plenty of gear (headphones, dacmagic etc..) you could sell towards better gear. What are your DAC plans?


----------



## BigBadWulf

Good point and I forgot that. No, I got the best results with pure Stereo in Call of Duty, but somewhen I will give SBX a Chance for a week to get used to it.
  
 I knew that with the plastic reason, but do you really think, that they couldn`t solve that better in that price range? You owned the Sony MDR Z7 and when I see the pictures I start to dream of their quality.
  
 DAC AMP: well, right now I am quiet happy with the pure SB ZXR HD800 combination. Somewhen I think I will try your recommandation Modi 2 Uber -> Valhalla 2 -> HD 800 or a iFi Audio iDSD micro. The portable option is very intersting and I like that DAC and Amp are in one device.
 Cheaper Solutions are welcome.
 Just changing the ZXR Op-amps are no solution?
  
 I don`t own the Cambridge, but I could test it.
  
 But anyhow, there is always a way to improve something, but while I type these words I hear an electro set, it is a very good quality record and I can hear things and wow, the Location of it is fantastic and I am talking about a electro music set! It outclasses the AKG Q701. Ok, any other result would be a shame, but yes, the smile is back


----------



## RRod

My experience is much like yours. There isn't necessarily a competitive advantage, but everything is just that notch-up better. They're great cans if you want to have to wear diapers while you play; I'll say that! Sudden sounds have just that extra edge of jumpiness to them; "real life" sounds will make you want to stand up and see if something is going on outside. There was a game that had a crying baby sound, and I keep taking off my headphones to hear if my son had woken up. Great set of hardware for listening to movies as well, for the same reasons. I'd love to have bought them at $1000, but I don't feel a fool at all for paying retail on these things. Pretty easy to drive too, even if people want to think they need $3000 amps to do the job.


----------



## Fegefeuer

bigbadwulf said:


> Good point and I forgot that. No, I got the best results with pure Stereo in Call of Duty, but somewhen I will give SBX a Chance for a week to get used to it.
> 
> I knew that with the plastic reason, but do you really think, that they couldn`t solve that better in that price range? You owned the Sony MDR Z7 and when I see the pictures I start to dream of their quality.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, form follows function in this case. The finish is very sturdy and primarily serves acoustic advantages. It can look cheap or ugly but it serves a very important purpose and thus is an intelligent choice that is (depending on the taste) easy to confuse with "cheap" when it's actually not. 
 The shape of the earcups contribute to the supreme imaging, they're don't have the futuristic alien technology look because some designer thought it would look cool and that's it 
 Its looks can be argued about, it's only a matter of taste. That's an important difference.
  
 Look at Audeze LCD-2/3. They look good to many but the finish is terrible for such a price range. Let's not speak about the older Hifiman gen. 
  
 Yes, Modi 2 Uber and a Vali or Valhalla 2 will practically lift your experience higher.


----------



## BigBadWulf

I just wrote some experiences *VS Beyerdynamic 990 PRO* in MLEs thread. I add them here, so it may help someone.
  
_Yesterday I started to play with the HD800, later I switched to the Beyerdynamic DT 990. Well, I will start to make these changes everytime I play, because it really shows the difference. One Point was, that I can`t find a Beyerpeak. The 800 is more aggressive. I get used to the sharpness of the HD800 and that still can be extreme, when you hear very loud music. When you game it is an advantage and absolutely not annoying (except damaging volumes)._
  
_If you hear a lot of *loud music*, the HD800 can be exhausting, but when you *game* and especially competitive games, it will be the maximum you can get._
_I can imagine, that the TH900 Bass will make a game to a great movie, but the 800 will be better in competitive gaming._
  
_Switching to the DT 990 felt like hearing the 800 through a pillow, but the midbass increased a lot and I still could do my job the same way, but with less comfort and much less quality._
  
_Tested with COD BO2 HC SnD with IFI IDSD connected with USB 3.0 without any surround simulation on._
_Btw. the HD800 needed less power to reach the same volumes, than the 990 Pro 250 ohms._
  
_Well, the next test will be vs. the Sony MDR MA900 (with T-90 pads). I love that lightweight._


----------



## BigBadWulf

> ... Yes, Modi 2 Uber and a Vali or Valhalla 2 will practically lift your experience higher.


 
  
 So what are your experiences with the Valhalla 2 (esp. ingame) ?


----------



## Fegefeuer

I didn't have a lot time in the recent weeks unfortunately but let me tell you what the Val 2 does so well in music alone as I haven't gamed with it but purely listened to music and watched a few movies. From there you can transport the experience to games as games are basically also Schall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What the Val 2 does to the HD 800 is basically letting the HD 800 show its strengths for real. That's all. Designwise it has plenty of voltage swing on which the HD 800 feeds off. The amp is neutral, only a very slight hint of tube with even more detail than the amp part of my DAC which is very well-designed. The general character is lots of kick, guts, excellent driver control which leads to the HD 800 basically kicking and punching harder and showing off its imaging strengths as the image/stage isn't frail "anymore" when voltage swing succumbs. A burg of big bones with strong skelettal muscularity which reaches deep into the abyss and sky high (more sky high though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). You will not miss bass with it at all. It does not boost bass or anything, it just proves how the HD 800 is not thin as most people assume or fear, out of lack of experience or lack of gear.
  
 HD 800 is thin on a Vintage Denon CD-Player from 1994, though only at 25% volume already being very loud. Most people think that loud with plenty of overhead=driven well. It's wrong (and I believed it too once).
  
 It's thin on an O2 Desktop Amp etc etc.., it's actually thin on many/most SS Amps. 
  
 Anyway, what are the downsides of the Val 2?
 It does not "correct" the HD 800 character. You will not tame any brightness at all. You can do that with syrupy amps but lose so much else.


----------



## catspaw

I have been gaming with a HE-400 + asgard amp using my Z-5500 control module as a DAC (Id say its a warm dac) and the difference from even a DT660 by beyerdynamic is insanely huge.
 Games with scary monsters and sounds feel more realistic and have much more presence than before (before, sound were bearly a form of warning for me to know something is out there, now it is something scary and menacing).
 I wonder if the HD800 would be a significant improvement ( I have been looking for one for a while now, including Audezes LCD-2,X,3, Hifiman HE-560 and HE-500 but none of them felt like a real upgrade, more like trade offs in one department to other in the sound signature).
  
 I was considering the HD800 or some entry level stax... but I can only audition the HD800, so Ill let you know what I find out. (probably in november as before I wont have the cash to buy the HD800 anyway).


----------



## Fegefeuer

If you get the HD 800 then at least have the Modi 2 Uber and the Schiit Vali HPA. From there you can upgrade if you want, someday, or not at all. Don't worry about the HD 800 itself as that thing is right there at the summit so the only upgrade you'll really need will always be the chain before the headphones.


----------



## catspaw

fegefeuer said:


> If you get the HD 800 then at least have the Modi 2 Uber and the Schiit Vali HPA. From there you can upgrade if you want, someday, or not at all. Don't worry about the HD 800 itself as that thing is right there at the summit so the only upgrade you'll really need will always be the chain before the headphones.


 
 If I end up getting the HD800, The rest will be easy as close to ym work there is a specialized audio shop and they have about everything you might ever want (then even got the full spectrum of the Schiit dac/amps).
 So assuming i will get the HD800, I will take my sweet ass time to figure out the best chain for me.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Excellent. Now report back your experiences during the many first hours (as the OP did). 
  
 Will you be using any HRTF like SBX, CMSS-3D, Dolby HP?


----------



## Youth

I just want to add that you can get a AntLion Modmic 4.0 that works really well. Fits on every headphone I have tried and is pretty cheap when you consider it's quality.


----------



## o0Julia0o

fegefeuer said:


> If you get the HD 800 then at least have the Modi 2 Uber and the Schiit Vali HPA. From there you can upgrade if you want, someday, or not at all. Don't worry about the HD 800 itself as that thing is right there at the summit so the only upgrade you'll really need will always be the chain before the headphones.


 

 Soundcard-Modi2 Uber-Schiit Vali HPA... that´s the correct chain? The Soundcard changes the digital-information in analog for the headphone/boxes What does the Modi2 and the Vali HPA are good for?


----------



## catspaw

So....
 This took me some time but after testing the HD800 I had to pass on it.
 The treble is too hot for me.
  
 Its not that its wrong, but if I try to listen to them in a game on a loud volume, when the treble hits...
 I guess Ill keep looking.


----------



## yomshetan

Thanks for you review.


----------



## Planetic

Thanks for the excelent write up! 
It´s almost like something like the HD800 works too good at locating enemys


----------



## David Lucman

Great review! 
I've been using the iSINE 10 for gaming, but it gets uncomfortable after a few hours. I would like to try the HD800 for gaming.


----------



## illram

I'm a very satisfied HD800S owner who uses it 95% for gaming. (Crazy to most, I know.) It's a blast. The imaging is really superb. Out of a Creative X7 it's totally fine, I was a little worried about that initially. I also have tried it out of an iFi iDSD Black Label, and it was great.

I will say this though: imaging wise, much credit to the HiFiMan HE-560, current selling for a way more reasonable $499, which is close (not 100%) to the imaging and detail of the HD800S. Close. I wouldn't begrudge anyone sticking with the 560 and saving a thousand bucks.


----------



## banco-sg

a bit too much imo, i prefer AD500X or AD700X for competitive gaming, especially FPS.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

banco-sg said:


> a bit too much imo, i prefer AD500X or AD700X for competitive gaming, especially FPS.


Ever use your Utopias to game??


----------



## banco-sg

MTMECraig said:


> Ever use your Utopias to game??


Yeah, but to me it is too heavy for competitive FPS gaming and the soundstage is pretty narrow


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

That totally makes sense


----------



## JPVanDamme

Great review, I had been looking at these and am encouraged by your review.  I thought I was done buying headsets for a while, but maybe not


----------



## Underthebed

I've been using my HD800s for gaming since I bought them. It has been fantastic, especially in FPS.


----------



## triplestarfish3D

Underthebed said:


> I've been using my HD800s for gaming since I bought them. It has been fantastic, especially in FPS.



Won't the high pitch sounds from the bullets be too much on the HD800?


----------



## Underthebed

triplestarfish3D said:


> Won't the high pitch sounds from the bullets be too much on the HD800?



I have the sdr mod in my HD800 to tame the treble and am using a tube amp as well...it's honestly not bad. The biggest plus when using these is the massive soundstage and comfort. When playing CS:GO it's easy to pinpoint the location of other players, also you can wear these headphones for hours and not get fatigued.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Underthebed said:


> I have the sdr mod in my HD800 to tame the treble and am using a tube amp as well...it's honestly not bad. The biggest plus when using these is the massive soundstage and comfort. When playing CS:GO it's easy to pinpoint the location of other players, also you can wear these headphones for hours and not get fatigued.


+1. You would never want a bright amp to use with the HD800 unless your hearing is bad, and you are not bothered by sharp treble. A tube amp is the simpilest way to take the edge off, or a tube hybrid would do the trick too. 

It depends on the solid state amp in regards to brightness. The Cavalli Liquid Carbon is a great example of solid state that sounds more tube like. Fantastic pairing with the HD800


----------



## UntilThen

MTMECraig said:


> +1. You would never want a bright amp to use with the HD800 unless your hearing is bad, and you are not bothered by sharp treble. A tube amp is the simpilest way to take the edge off, or a tube hybrid would do the trick too.
> 
> It depends on the solid state amp in regards to brightness. The Cavalli Liquid Carbon is a great example of solid state that sounds more tube like. Fantastic pairing with the HD800



This is true. A tube amp is ideal with HD800. However I've also found that Ragnarok and Violectric v281 are great ss amps for HD800 too.


----------



## pervysage (Oct 20, 2017)

I use my HD800 solely for gaming nowadays. It is probably the best TOTL competitive gaming headphone you can probably get... the wide soundstage is so good for gaming. It easily trumps my Utopia for gaming purposes. Utopia beats HD800 in clarity and realness of the sound but it's so much easier to hear things far away from you on the HD800 (for example enemy footsteps in PUBG when they are close to you). I had so many moments with the Utopia where the enemy was able to sneak behind me and by the time I hear them, it's too late. With the HD800 that simply doesn't happen, I can hear them long before they become a threat to me.

I suggest everyone get the Windows 10 creators update as it gives you the ability to enable Dolby Atmos for Headphones. Works very well for surround sound and I no longer need a poor quality "gaming" Mixamp anymore. Now I can just get a perfect signal directly from my DAC/AMP and have surround sound at the same time.


----------

